# For Sale or Trade



## davek (Mar 26, 2009)

I have been a member here for a while but have just been watching. I have a 1986 Schwinn Paramount tha t i would like to sell or trade for a Schwinn jag or another full tank bike. This is a waterford built bike. All shimono dura ace componants, mavic wheels, neon orchid paint. Let me know $500. + shipping or trade. SOLD


----------

